
Overly Broad CheckFreePay Terms and Conditions - sirmike_
http://www.evernote.com/l/AEXhEXtIs9tDOLwiYy6pwnQ33hmSCkl5YII/
======
sirmike_
highlighted portions which seem overly broad. Are these pretty standard in the
industry? These are required to use certain core features of Simple Bank.

